# CZECH PORCELAIN: SELL IT OR KEEP IT?



## Harry Pristis (Apr 10, 2004)

Last year, I followed up on a lead on some old bottles for sale.  I got a couple of bottles, but there were other things for sale that interested me.  I got some "occupied Japan" figurines (which I resold immediately).  And, I got this fine porcelain table set.  I didn't know anything about collectible porcelain at the time, and still don't know the value.   Anyone here who can tell me the value of the set?

 The pieces appear to be a sugar bowl with lid, a creamer and a condiment bowl with matching saucer. All appear to be made of fine porcelain, thin and translucent - particularly the bowl and saucer. The bowl interior has a pearlescent luster  which is not used on the other pieces. All appear to be hand-painted. All have the same logo: "MZ Altroblau CMR CZECHOSLOVAKIA". Two  pieces, the saucer and sugar  bowl, are signed "I. NIEDOMANSKI".

 The saucer is 6 inches in diameter and the matching condiment bowl is 4 1/4 inches.
 All of these pieces appear flawless; they probably were never used since all the gilt trim is intact.

 I am told  that the set is hand-painted and made of fine quality porcelain.  During the late 1880s, Moritt Zdekaver, a banker, purchased a large porcelain works. The company went through several reorganizations. In 1909, it was operated as Altrohlau Porcelain Factories. The mark on the pieces indicates they were produced sometime between 1918 to 1939 in Czechoslovakia. 

 I'd like to know if this is highly collectible porcelain which I could keep for posterity, or if it is just routine stuff I should try to sell on eBay.

 -----------------Harry Pristis


----------

